# 

## korpi1979

witam,

orientujecie się czy i w jaki sposób otrzymać potwierdzenie wydania zgody na budowę domku do 35m2? czy są wnioski lub formularze?

zgodnie z ustawą minęło 21 dni od złożenia (na to tez nie mam potwierdzenia bo zgłoszenie zostało wrzucone do skrzynki podawczej-covidowej), nie dostałem nic do uzupełnienia więc zgodnie z cichym przyzwoleniem mogę budować.

ale jak to w Polsce bywa wolałbym być  wyposażony w dokument potwierdzający gdyby życzliwy sąsiad wezwał kontrolę.

starostwo powiatowe w Krakowie.


z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Slawko123

> orientujecie się czy i w jaki sposób otrzymać potwierdzenie wydania  zgody na budowę domku do 35m2? czy są wnioski lub formularze?


wniosek już złożyłeś, teraz idz do starostwa odebrać cześć dokumentów wraz z odpowiednim stempelkiem

----------


## dawiddur

Napisz choćby do nich maila z zapytanie o to. Najpewniej odpiszą, że dobrze myślisz - skoro się nie odezwaliśmy to możesz działać :yes:

----------


## baczek007

> zgodnie z ustawą minęło 21 dni od złożenia (na to tez nie mam potwierdzenia bo zgłoszenie zostało wrzucone do skrzynki podawczej-covidowej), nie dostałem nic do uzupełnienia więc zgodnie z cichym przyzwoleniem mogę budować.


Na zgłoszenie jest tzw milcząca zgoda.
Nie dostaniesz żadnego potwierdzenia, jeżeli nie złożyłeś wniosku o takie potwierdzenie (koszt w zeszłym roku 17zł).
Od 21 dni poczekaj jeszcze kilka dni na ewentualną przesyłkę listem poleconym, bo 21 dni jest na wydanie ewentualnej odmowy, nie na nadanie pisma.

----------


## baczek007

> wniosek już złożyłeś, teraz idz do starostwa odebrać cześć dokumentów wraz z odpowiednim stempelkiem


Co ma odbierać? Wniosek z załącznikami ?
Żeby dostać zaświadczenie o braku sprzeciwu, trzeba złożyć wniosek, napisany odręcznie nawet na chusteczce od nosa i opłacić opłatę (w zeszłym roku 17zł), wtedy przyślą pismo.

----------


## Slawko123

Ja dostałem za darmo. Oddali mi część dokumentacji. Nie wniosek. Na dokumentacji mam pieczątkę o milczacej zgodzie. Dokumentację zrobiłem sam za darmo podobną w formie jak dokumentacja do pozwolenia na budowę domu.
Zglaszalem altanę z wędzarnią.

----------


## baczek007

> Ja dostałem za darmo. Oddali mi część dokumentacji. Nie wniosek. Na dokumentacji mam pieczątkę o milczacej zgodzie. Dokumentację zrobiłem sam za darmo podobną w formie jak dokumentacja do pozwolenia na budowę domu.
> Zglaszalem altanę z wędzarnią.


Co w takim razie dostałeś za z powrotem,  skoro obligo to wniosek i oświadczenie o dysponowanie nieruchomością?
Oddali tobie rzuty budynku, czy lokalizację obiektu na mapie ?

Co do pozwolenia na budowę, to tyle wiem, że trzeba chyba z 3 lub 4 egzemplarze dać (coś się ostatnio zmieniło), ale musiały się podpisać osoby z uprawnieniami.
Jeżeli masz uprawniania na wszystkie konieczne branże to Ok, ale takich ludzie jest niewiele.

----------


## Slawko123

Do zgłoszenia budowy np.altany czy budynku gospodarczego albo jakiejś architektury nie ma potrzeby posiadania dokumentacji, wystarczy odręczny rysunek i kawałek mapy.
Ja akurat miałem cały projekt zakupiony w necie za 100 zł. Mapkę wziąłem  (kopia) z dokumentacji z pozwolenia na budowę domu. Mapka miała ponad rok. Sam narysowalem położenie na działce. Sam napisałem projekt zagospodarowania. Wszystko złożyłem chyba w dwóch egzemplarzach w starostwie i po ustawowym czasie odebrałem z pieczątka jeden ogzemplarz. 
Nie posiadam żadnych uprawnień, oprócz prawa jazdy.

----------

